# Summer's spay date is booked...



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

So the day has come, I just booked Summer for her spay ( poor thing, has no idea what's comming)
I am about to order her the medical shirt as shown in the link bellow..
http://www.dfordog.co.uk/medical-pet-shirts.html

but I wonder, do I need to get her some of the soft inflatable collars etc or is the onesie enough? 

anything else you can think of she could possibly needs? 

thanks x

( oh and I have added photo of Summer and Alex playing trains  )


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww such a cute picture I had Molly in the onesie and inflatable collar cause she would try and go at her stitches through it. The inflatable collar worked great for us. Some people only needed the onesie depends on the dog


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely boy and his pup photo, or is it pup and her boy? 

We had to go with the full elizabethan collar with Rufus, he nibbled through the onesie pretty quickly whenever we were not looking.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

definitely pu and her boy 

btw, I have no idea if they are going to give us some cone/collar at the vets or if we have to buy it ourselves. Summer better not nibble at the onsie, it cost £20!  I was shocked when the vet told us we are going to pay £250 for the spay, I felt like I'm about to faint! Such a rip off! on the other hand, this made me decide in which direction I'm going to streer our daughter's education, she MUST become a vet


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

With both of mine the onesie was enough. They didn't need a collar. Summer is beautiful. I can't believe hire grown up she is. That's a wonderful picture.v

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a beautiful picture. She has really grown up and I'm sure she will be fine after being spayed.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thanks, I hope the onesie will be enough 

and yes, she has grown so much, long gone the tiny little puppy we brought home, now we have this amazing and sweet young lady


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She's looking delightful! - I just replied on another thread.... £250 seems excessive, is that keyhole spay surgery?? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> So the day has come, I just booked Summer for her spay ( poor thing, has no idea what's comming)
> I am about to order her the medical shirt as shown in the link bellow..
> http://www.dfordog.co.uk/medical-pet-shirts.html
> 
> ...


Hopefully she will be bouncing back in 24/48 hours, do you have any travel water bottles? Just to offer her a drink whilst resting in her crate, so she doesn't have to go to her bowl?


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Caira said:


> definitely pu and her boy
> 
> btw, I have no idea if they are going to give us some cone/collar at the vets or if we have to buy it ourselves. Summer better not nibble at the onsie, it cost £20!  I was shocked when the vet told us we are going to pay £250 for the spay, I felt like I'm about to faint! Such a rip off! on the other hand, this made me decide in which direction I'm going to streer our daughter's education, she MUST become a vet


nope, just regular spay


----------

